# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > آموزش: کتاب الکترونیک برنامه نویس امن در دات نت (مرکز ماهر وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات)

## ityad.com

کتاب الکترونیک برنامه نویس امن در دات نت از انتشارات مرکز ماهر وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات را می توانید در "آی تی یاد" در لینک زیر دریافت نمایید
لینک: برنامه نویسی امن در دات نت

----------

